# Noob time..



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey all..

Just thought I'd post up a pic of my package from Autopia which I took delivery of this morning.. I placed the order on Monday; so very pleasantly surprised with the speed and quality of service..










Order included..

Sonus SFX Polisher kit
Sonus SwirlBuster foam polishing pad
Sonus SFX Spot Pads 1/2/3
3.5" Dual-action spot pad backing plate
Sonus Perfect Shine kit including Klasse AIO and P21S
Klasse SG
Sonus SFX-3 Final finish polish (SFX 1/2 included in Perfect Shine kit)
Sonus der wunder towels
Concours buffing towel

I think that is it..

That was all I could afford. I would like to buy some of that P21S metal polishing soap, a bucket with grit guard, a general degreaser amongst other things..

Would like your guys inputs as to what other products I should consider next time round to add to my collection..

Got to go get the transformer, extension and plugs now and might have a go tomorrow weather permitting..

An awesome forum Detailing World is.. :thumb:


----------



## alexlai50 (Mar 18, 2007)

Kadir Nice to see you on DW matey. Im just in the process of transforming my Coupe, gonna spend quite a few days on it. 

Nice equipment btw!


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

:lol: im surprised i havent seen you on here before mate


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Carlsberg?! :wave: 

I enjoy cleaning my cars but the guys here are on a completely different level.. Im still light years away but hey, I have to start learning somehow.. Better sooner than later I say!


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

it certainly puts into perspective what i try and talk about on csc!

sponge indeed...... :lol:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Some more stuff came through today, so a big thank you to Dave at CarWashnWax..










And how can I not mention my Polished Bliss order which came through at intergalactic speeds..



















Polished Bliss rock! :thumb:

The Noob collection has a long long way to go yet.. :buffer:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice collection there mate. when you start you just cant stop


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice Collection of Products


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.. Got no money left or I'd buy some more bits and bobs!! :driver:


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

Great collection of products! :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats a nice collection building up there !!!:thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

My apologies for this rubbish picture.. Way too much camera shake..










So as you can see I have added to my collection a little bit..

I will follow this picture up with some more in a bit..


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

My shampoos although missing from here are my Gold Class and Tesco Eco shampoos which I have indoors.










Polishes..










A little bit of clay stuff..










Sealants and pre-wax cleaners..










...


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Whoops, that No. 7 Speed Glaze isnt exactly a sealant.. You can tell I am new to all this! :lol:

What waxes I have..










Gallon stuff..










Some more gallon stuff..










Bottles with spray heads..










...


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

ace collection there. :thumb: just having a little chortle to myself as it's massively weird/sad how we all get genuinely excited at looking at each other's garage full of products.

i wonder if there is a ladies site somwhere where they take pics of the cupboard under the sink with bottles of Flash, Cif, Fairy liquid etc

edit: w00t! 200 posts! that's a lot for me


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Some miscellaneous stuff..










My Zygol bucket or caddy or whatever it is called! Plus my storage for my microfibres, mitts and other bits and bobs..










Sheepskin company mitts..










And some Meguiars' microfibre washmitts. I also have Meguiars Lambswool mitt somewhere..










Some sponges..










...


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> ace collection there. :thumb: just having a little chortle to myself as it's massively weird/sad how we all get genuinely excited at looking at each other's garage full of products.
> 
> i wonder if there is a ladies site somwhere where they take pics of the cupboard under the sink with bottles of Flash, Cif, Fairy liquid etc
> 
> edit: w00t! 200 posts! that's a lot for me


Thanks buddy.. And who knows, there just might be such a ladies site out there, but heaven knows what the ladies must look like! 

Drying towels including Sonus' der wunder drying towel..










More towels, this time from Serious Performance. Some Aquatouch FBZs and Prima Monster Fluffies..










More towels including concours buffing towel..



















Various applicator pads..










...


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

haha, I dread to think!

that is one serious collection. surely you're going into business and this isn't just for personal stuff?


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

And last but not least..



















I also have the M22 foam gun. Snow foam is good fun! :thumb:

Thanks for looking at my wee collection..


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

welcome mate


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Kev.. And all this is for me!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Jeeez I'll take the lot!!!! Especially the Kranzle :thumb: 

Can you post your address and I'll empty the garage for you


----------



## Seth1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice little collection you got there Kadir :thumb: What are the Z ymol sponges like?


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

V8burble said:


> Jeeez I'll take the lot!!!! Especially the Kranzle :thumb:
> 
> Can you post your address and I'll empty the garage for you


You're too kind! :lol:

The ***** sponges are good; I thought I ought to try them out as a few members here on DW have only good things to say about the sponges.

Thank you to david g for the following which I ordered just before the weekend.. :thumb:










Some miracle drying towels, JetSeal 109, 50/50 wax, Citrus Wash and Gloss shampoo plus some air fresheners and that tyre dressing thingie! The courier guy must have pinched my stickers/samples! 

Would love to get more stuff but no money!


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Added some more to my collection! Should have seen the look on mum's face; she was about to give me the smackdown! 

Anyways big massive thank you to _Rich_ at *Polished Bliss*, not just for the speedy delivery but for being as helpful as always and even taking the time to have a little chat - a Legend. :thumb:





































The Jeffs Acrylic kit, one of the Shampoo Plus' and the Last Touch are for a friend, the rest however are all mine! :driver:


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh my life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've punted some serious money at that lot! Jesus you've got more stuff than most! It can't all be for your car?!?!?!?

That is a wicked collection though!


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

Seriously awsome collection there, really gelous.

Quick note, how do you get on with the gallon of CW&G, I find even the small bottle takes a bit of shaking even after being heated on radiator for liek 30 mins, couldnt imagine how you would go about shaking the gallon


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Some recent purchases..


























#










The GTR is a recent purchase too lol! :thumb:


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking good mate! Congrats on the 34 :argie:


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

I cant believe how much stuff your getting so quickly! You have more than enough wax to try each one on its own pannel!!!

Im glad you have a car worthy of it all as well, thought you drove a cornflakes box for a while


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

I have become a big fan of Zaino Z8 of late and Johnnyopolis' 2008 Xmas Special offer was rather tempting. So I thought I would treat myself to some Zaino goodness..










Big thank you to Johnnyopolis and www.zainoeurope.com! 

And a quick pic of my GTR just for the sake of it.. 










A quick question; I have run out of Field Glaze and was going to buy some more.. Are there any alternatives to Field Glaze that you would recommend??


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

Dare I ask how much u've spend up to date? im sure we're ALL wondering!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gorgeous car mate, you must of spent a fortune on stuff!! :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> Dare I ask how much u've spend up to date? im sure we're ALL wondering!!!


roughly, were talking £1500 plus...easily
:wall: why cant i be rich????
:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you got 3 bottles of z8. thats the same as the FG


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Lovely collection Kadir, and a lovely car as well!

Big thumbs up from me! :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

The kit was brilliant till the R34 showed up......now its chuffin' fantastic  :thumb:

Seriously nice car and collection


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

What a credit to you..


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Andy GTa said:


> The kit was brilliant till the R34 showed up......now its chuffin' fantastic  :thumb:
> 
> Seriously nice car and collection


Exactly what i was thinking!! Amazing collection and what a car! :thumb:


----------

